# newbie here



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi everyone, i'm new here. I've been a fan of Nissan for some time now. Well I just recently got a 91 240SX fastback. I was wondering which would be the best engine for my model? the SR20DET right? I've read around on the Silvia forum here and alot of people said its better than just turboing the KA, well I visited Afterdarktuning.com and checked out the prices and they seemed reasonable, I've also saw their conversions. I've noticed that they dont' have a S13/Fastback to S15 Strawberry conversion. I've seen a pic of a fastback/s13 with the Strawberry conversion and i fell in love. Does anyone know a place where they do that in CALI? 

PS. I can post a pic of someone have a site for me to upload the pics to. 


Phong.

I foudn the pic here it is


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

the s13 sr20det would be the best bet for an engine, and i thought after dark did have the front end conversion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

hehe i see my bad... i thought the fastback would count as the Sil-Eighty  since they look so much alike hehe. The pricing on afterdarktuning is confusing... like it says conversion $3000 installation 400....... what does that mean? to get my car to S15 it'll cost me $3400? or just 3000?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

i think the installation price is either the price for them to install it for you, which you would have to ship your car to them, or its the average price to have it installed by a shop


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think 3000 for the parts so and hood and fenders and junk and then 400 for them installing it for u. so its like u gotta buy the parts and then if u want them to install for u 400. or u can just have htem ship it to u and then u install urself shipping will probably add up the same. (i'm guessing) so might as well have them install


----------

